# St John - Rav 4 or Jeep Wrangler 4dr?



## keepgoing (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 2 weeks stay in St John and will rent a car from St Thomas for the whole duration.  I had 2 reservation:
Hertz : Rav 4 or similar for $770 total
Avis : Jeep Wrangler 4dr or similar for $912 total
5 adults in my group

I never been to the US Virgin Island and would like to get your valuable opinon on which rental do I need.   I read a lot of tread that 4WD is a must in St John.  Would Rav 4 be good enough in handling the terrain in St john? My perception is Wrangler would be a lot more off-road capable than Rav 4.  But Rav 4 would provide more interier comfort than Jeep. 

I never experience any 4 dr Wrangler, does it provide a lot of passenger room or cargo room in the back in comparison to Rav4.  

Thanks in advance for any opinion.

CT


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 2, 2012)

Hertz does not let you take their cars or trucks to St John. The 4dr Jeep Wrangler is roomier and bigger than the Rav 4. We rent a Wrangler every time there.


----------



## keepgoing (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks.  That makes it easy to decide.  I did call Hertz around March when I booked the car and the lady told me I can take the truck (not car) to St John.  But I wold not take a chance if the reply depends on whom you asked type of policy.


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 2, 2012)

With 5 people in a Rav4 or Wrangler, how will you be getting your luggage over to St John? (This is why we elected to rent our vehicle on SJ, rather than on St Thomas.)


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 2, 2012)

shopfordeal said:


> Thanks.  That makes it easy to decide.  I did call Hertz around March when I booked the car and the lady told me I can take the truck (not car) to St John.  But I wold not take a chance if the reply depends on whom you asked type of policy.



I'm pretty sure they(Hertz)dont let either travel to St John, unless there was a policy change recently. I'd call and ask again.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 2, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> With 5 people in a Rav4 or Wrangler, how will you be getting your luggage over to St John? (This is why we elected to rent our vehicle on SJ, rather than on St Thomas.)



Thats a legitimate concern. It depends on how heavily/lightly you pack. We had 5 full size adults with us last trip in the Wrangler. While I wouldn't say it seated 5 comfortably it wasn't uncomfortably tight. If traveling with a child or two I would say it would be comfortable. There's room behind the backseats for luggage though it will get tight. I think we had 3 regular size suit cases and three smaller suit cases/carry ons and they fit(stacked tight to the ceiling. Don't stop short or the passengers in the backseat might get a bag or two on their heads...lol). I dont remember it being a problem.


----------



## keepgoing (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks again for the detail.  Never see the inside of 4dr Wrangler and don't know how tight it is.  I was told the 2dr one virtually has no space in the trunk.  I did call Hertz again to make sure they don't allow their car to go to St John and it is confirmed by a guy.  So Hertz is out.


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't limit yourself to this type
We rented a regular sedan with 5 people and had plenty of room
Roads are paved and there are some steep hills but seems that if it rains you might want a 4 wheel drive but otherwise no problem


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 2, 2012)

shopfordeal said:


> I have 2 weeks stay in St John and will rent a car from St Thomas for the whole duration.  I had 2 reservation:
> Hertz : Rav 4 or similar for $770 total
> Avis : Jeep Wrangler 4dr or similar for $912 total
> 5 adults in my group
> ...



As I have said before - consider Amalie - and get a 4dr Jeep Wrangler XL - for room alone.  Amalie only has new vehicles - and will meet you at STT with car and pre-filled paper work, and for drop-off as well.  I highly recommend them (and I have done every mode of transport StT-StJ)

here is a pic of ours on the car barge - red one


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 2, 2012)

I second the comments on luggage and tight for 5 adults (2 males, 3 women). Had the jeep for 5 adults in Kauai. I wear a size 9 shoe and the getting out was painful. Everyone of us had the same problem - toe in, but no easy way to get toe out when your butt was sitting on the seat and your knees where on your chin. Riding shotgun was the best part of any journey.

Coming from the airport - everyone had luggage on their laps and resting on the back of their heads in the rear row. I got a ride with a couple from the resort on my return to the airport - as I left several days later. 

NONE of US would ever rent that car/truck/4x4 again unless there were only 2 travelling. The others all read the website and kept saying, 5 munchens or 5 little people or 5 trolls, but not 5 real people.

PS This group is my healthy eating and exercise everyday relatives - I bet everyone of them could wear the same outfit that they wore for their college graduations. I always lose a pound a day when I travel with them.


----------



## JMSH (Aug 3, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and contact Amalie, you will not regret it; This is her direct email address

costin16@yahoo.com


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 3, 2012)

JMSH said:


> Do yourself a favor and contact Amalie, you will not regret it; This is her direct email address
> 
> costin16@yahoo.com



They have brand new vehicles - which means great tires/brakes/etc - and even mini-RCA plug for connention to portable audioplayer (big plus)
It is just sign and go when you get to STT - all paper work filled out with duplicates, and ink pen ready...
There when you drop off at STT - with good communication when you are driving across StT from RedHook.
They cover the parking cost at STT.
The Wrangler XL is huge (hard to get a bigger 4WD)
Good people as well.
worth the extra $50/wk (IMO)

I hear they close down in low season... (only down side)


----------



## rynker (Sep 4, 2012)

We are staying in St.John for 2 weeks in July.  What is the advantage of renting a car in St. Thomas and ferrying it over rather than renting on St. John?  All advice and information is greatly appreciated!  This is our first trip to St.John.


----------



## amanda14 (Sep 4, 2012)

We are renting a minivan (4 adults 3 kids) for next July from Avis in STT and will take that vehicle to St. John's. I looked at Amalie but it seemed cost prohibitive and I don;t love the idea of the presumed hassle factor of not being at the airport etc.


----------



## JMSH (Sep 4, 2012)

amanda14 said:


> We are renting a minivan (4 adults 3 kids) for next July from Avis in STT and will take that vehicle to St. John's. I looked at Amalie but it seemed cost prohibitive and I don;t love the idea of the presumed hassle factor of not being at the airport etc.



Not sure what you mean by hassle but it was the least stressfull/hassle free rental I have ever experienced.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 11, 2012)

rynker said:


> We are staying in St.John for 2 weeks in July.  What is the advantage of renting a car in St. Thomas and ferrying it over rather than renting on St. John?  All advice and information is greatly appreciated!  This is our first trip to St.John.



A lot has been written about this (many advantages - especially for 2 weeks) - rent on StT (we use Amalie - reasons posted above) - take the car barge at RedHook.  Take it slow - know how to get over to the car barge from STT - and once you get to StJ know how to get to your villa.  The only challenge is the driving on the Left, and how crowded/chaotic it is on StT getting over to Red Hook.  Ask someone on the VINOW message board on the driving directions from STT to RedHook - and then follow-up the route by looking at Google Maps.

It is easier than it is made out to be - as long as you are okay with driving on the left in an American style vehicle (ain't that tough... go slow, stay left)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 11, 2012)

amanda14 said:


> We are renting a minivan (4 adults 3 kids) for next July from Avis in STT and will take that vehicle to St. John's. I looked at Amalie but it seemed cost prohibitive and I don;t love the idea of the presumed hassle factor of not being at the airport etc.



As written above - Amalie will meet you at STT with everything ready to go... no hassle at all. Can't help with the cost factor - they do run more expensive (like for like), but a price I am willing (and have) paid.  They are by far the best rental company - from 1st hand experience, and everyone I know who has used them..


----------



## amanda14 (Sep 12, 2012)

I suppose I just feel more comfortable with a company that is national in scope and is right on the premises.  No waiting for people on "island time", etc.  I believe what you are saying about the firm but for my money (which I will be saving some by using Avis) I would prefer to stay with a brand I know and trust.


----------

